

RequireJS-and-Backbone-Starter - saadazzz
https://github.com/NETTUTS/RequireJS-and-Backbone-Starter

======
proksoup
I like projects like this. I want to also suggest to others looking into
boiler plates like these other options such as yeoman and bowers which are
essentially tools for generating your own boilerplates. Different tools for
different needs, but just wanted to make sure ya'all know.

